# Should I Be Using This Much Protein Powder?



## pat.fitpro (Jul 20, 2022)

So I was 161lbs and 6ft I've always been quite skinny but have a bit of a belly and struggled to gain any muscle. I decided to start working out and take protein powder to help me. I've been doing 200 crunches per day and lifting weights and some cardio every day and using protein powder that says it delivers 35g of protein in a 50g serving, I have been having 2 servings per day plus protein from food which equals around 120g per day. I have noticed some growth in biceps and my belly is getting flatter and firmer but I am now only 152lbs. So I have lost weight. I don't really know if what I'm doing is correct though. I mean I feel great but I'm concerned that I'm lossing weight and I would like to see better gains.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 20, 2022)

Need more than Protein powder bud. Need quality food and lots of it. Ditch the powder and eat 3000+ calories a day (or more). Ya beanpole   

If you do use powder, look up "The Get Big Drink" by John Mccallum and drink those...


----------



## Yano (Jul 20, 2022)

Would help a ton if you told us a bit about your work out , list your routine , what the rest of your diet looks like other than protein give us an idea of your macros day  to day. Sounds to me like you just burned off some of the jelly you had from exercising. Which is a good thing it puts you in a better spot to  grow you just have to learn how.


----------

